# Beaver Castor



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Whats beaver castor, is this somthing i mix up, how do i do this or is it something i buy at a store like cabelas or walmart???


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Beaver castors are glands that produce castoreum, the beavers phermones.

The best place to get is from your catch, but you can also order from most any trapping supply place.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What's it for?


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

M*F saidthat itis the gland that produces pheremones, so I'm guessing it is used to lure beavers in.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Beaver Castor is a great all around attractor for many furbears. It can be used in lures or bait. I have caught many a Fox with just plain Beaver Castor. Coyotes, Fox, ****, Muskrats, and Beaver all all very attracted by it.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Castor is probably one of the most commonly used glands, and as ND stated for many furbearers, not only beaver. If you trap beaver, you can remove, dry & sell the castor.

If you're wanting a castor-based lure, you'd probably be better-off buying it until you research some on lure-making. I know notinng about it, but it can appear (atleast to me) to be a complicated process which looks like a backround in chemistry could be helpful. lol, I'll pay someone else to make mine :wink:

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

CB, you've already gotton some good advice, so I'll try to flesh out you're question some more. The castors are located on either side of the anus, in the spring they are engorged with castor-um. The beaver's, both sexes, use this to mark their territories on scent mounds. Those are the small mud or mud and stick piles you see around their colonies, these are usually great set locations. To prepare castors for sale, remove them and clean off the meat and membrane, taking care not to tear the castor gland it's self. Hang them on a string with a spacer in between them so they don't touch in a ventilated area at about 65 degrees until they are brown in color and stiff to the touch. Put them in a freezer in a paper bag, not plastic, until you are ready to sell or grind them for lure compounding. A simple and effective call lure is made by grinding them, (wear a dust mask) fine and mixing them with glycerin to make a past or a heavy liquid. I put mine in those camping food tubes and squeeze it out at the sets.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ill have to buy it because there are absolutely no beavers anywhere that im going to trap


----------

